

Chess boxing: you can win by K.O. or checkmate - urlwolf
http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1821639,00.html

======
raganwald
Attention hackers: the idea of combining athletics and chess had Alan Turing's
endorsement: he invented "run around the house chess," a speed chess game with
a twist: after making your move, you dash out of the house, run completely
around it, and your opponent has until you return to your seat to decide which
move to make.

[http://209.85.141.104/search?q=cache:HCBY1qLAY7kJ:www.chessc...](http://209.85.141.104/search?q=cache:HCBY1qLAY7kJ:www.chesscafe.com/text/hans87.pdf)

